# Best handgun in the world



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

What's the best handgun in the world and why.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Pre WWII S&W K22- Handfit parts by gunsmiths who cared.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The John Moses Browning designed 1911 ofcourse! Uh, Duh! :lol: More than a century old and still going strong! 

Honorable mentions would go to:
Another JMB design the Browning Hi-Power
The original Colt SAA
The Simth & Wesson M29 in .44 Mag (admittedly it's a little wet behind the ears comparatively but in time.....)


So what do I win? :lol:

(I bet Hoppe's says Glock!) :SHOCKED:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

lang49 said:


> Pre WWII S&W K22- Handfit parts by gunsmiths who cared.


Not a bad choice. The old K22's are nice pieces for sure.


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, if length of service counts, lets through colt peacemaker in the mix been around unchanged since 1873


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

gunsngolfn said:


> Well, if length of service counts, lets through colt peacemaker in the mix been around unchanged since 1873


And thats why I gave it an honorable mention. Wasn't the best of guns but it's basic design is tremendous and has held up very, very well!


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

My vote would also be for the 1911. I never thought about them being anything extra special until I owned one and also read a little more of the history on them.

But as far as the greatest, we need to fist apply what usage. A 1911 would hardly qualify as a decent deer gun, although it will kill one at very close distances. It wouldn't qualify as any type of an outstanding hunting piece, but if I were limited to only one hand gun it would be the 1911  44Mag or 357Mag would be near the top, but if it wasn't for self defence I would take a Contender or an Encore first.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

1) Whatever Gander Mountain has "on sale"

2) Whatever "can't be beat for the money"

3) Whatever "is cheap to shoot"



Now that we have those typical ms.com replies out of the way, I pretty much agree with everyting Swamp has, would aslo give mention to the Beretta 92, however the 1911 wins hands down.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Topshelf said:


> What's the best handgun in the world and why.



why because it's there !

I really liked my single six and the ruger redhawk's 

I've held alot of them, but only shot a few.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Very wide open question....

Best handgun in the world? The 1911. Got 2 of them. A 5" and a 3 1/2".

You need to be more specific though..... Carry gun, hunting gun, target gun..... give us a catagory to choose from!


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

1911 enough said!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm really only familiar with some of the modern day pistols (I must not be nearly as old as Swampie) and with that being said, there's absolutely NO WAY I could come up with just one .... and I really did try. I have Glocks (love em), 1911's (not a huge fan), couple other semi autos (all fun) ...... but give me a wheel gun any day of the week. Specifically, a Smith - hands down. I have a pretty nice collection going and to narrow it down a little more, I'm a big fan of the .357's. Cheap ammo (38 sp for practice) and huge selection. I've got a 686, a 327 Night Guard and more J-frames than I'd ever tell my wife about. I think that's about as narrowed down as I can get.


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

My personal favorite is a first gen Smith and Wesson 629 with a 4" bbl. 

Best combination of beauty, size, ruggedness, accuracy, and power that I've encountered to date. It also used to belong to my dad. It was definitely his favorite too. The stainless construction/finishes are really nice on that era of 6 series guns from Smith.

I also think the .44 mag is the best handgun cartridge--probably the most versatile IMO.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> , 1911's (not a huge fan),


Let me guess.....you're probably one of those guys that shoots a Mathews bow eh?

:lol::lol:

I do like the 686 and the Night Guard though...very nice!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Another vote for the 1911 ! C-man


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

When it comes to longevity ANY JMB design specifically the 1911. Now what do "I" think the greatest gun is?....The Freedom Arms Premier Grade 454 Casull. Best built "production" revolver ever made and the meanest easy to reload cartridge around. Did I mention it is stupid accurate as well?


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Colt 1911A1. Honorable mention Sig Sauer P226.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Colt Python .357 with a 6" barrell = the cadillac of firearms!


----------



## karl (Oct 21, 2009)

{sarcasm switch on} Whatever gun I bought last because my buddies said it was great and I spent money on it. {sarcasm switch off):mischeif:


----------



## Yukon165 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ummmm, I thought it was the Glock. :lol:


----------

